# Pacific northwest swarms?



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Why is it hard to believe that honey bees would not want to repoduce in your specific region? Are hives in your region unhealthy and lacking vigor?


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Oh, don't get me wrong, I believe hives in my area can be/are just as healthy as anywhere else. I just get the sense its got more to do with the seasons and the likelyhood of running across swarms. At least not to the extent you hear of people in the south... In my whole life growing up in the area, not once have I ever seen, heard anything about a swarm or some bees living somewhere that interfered with a persons life, or property.

Hence, why I ask the question... I know its possible, like I said, but to what degree? I never seen anyone with a removal service here, or public relations with the fire department about it, nor anyone on youtube that does swarm removals in this area.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

SO, just where IS your area???

I used to live in Sacramento, CA and got 15+ swarms each season, I was on the swarm list call center for the area.


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

And many years I had swarm fly into empty boxes stacked up in my bee yard.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

My area is in my location description. Well, close enough. 

Wow, I guess I ought to try and put some "swarm traps" out. Maybe see if I attract anything...


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes, do put them out... nothing ventured, nothing gained, as the saying goes. I apologize, I did not realize that ID was considered pacific north west. Good luck with the swarm traps!


----------



## Weallneedbees (Mar 12, 2016)

I caught two today. They swarmed from an old barn on the owners property.


----------



## lucas2223 (Feb 2, 2016)

Got a swarm today from Lebanon Oregon going back later to do a cut out from parent hive.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Growing up, I've always known it to be called the Pacific Northwest. Although, I do recall it being also named the inland empire. As this wikipedia definition shows, its a bit of a loose term when referring to the region. I've always thought of it to be WA, ID, and OR. I guess if I were to be proper, I would call it the inland empire, but I'm sure I would get alot more people scratching their heads if I said that...

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pacific_Northwest

Also, as far as swarm traps go, I could put out some of my 5-frame waxed nuc boxes with frames and some comb. I'm not sure if using some swarm commander is really worth it?


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

Old comb has always been a good swarm attractant for me. I can not say anything about swarm commander because I've never used it.

Sure, use your five frame waxed nuc boxes, but that limits the swarm size that will be attracted. I say you need an eight or ten frame single deep for a good swarm trap. Many a time I've gotten swarms that took a full deep box to hold all the bees.


----------



## minz (Jan 15, 2011)

Well bees are getting more expensive so more people are doing the adds, competition is actually become quite strong. 
All the ‘save the bees’ publicity has the public very aware and willing to go the extra mile to save an entire hive.
The closer you are to the city the more likely you are to get a call. 
Traps in convenient locations are way easier than running around town with a 20’ ladder. 
Inspection of a queen castle and out yard yesterday showed that I missed a swarm cell in big hive that is no longer so big. So I contributed to the pile.


----------



## woodstock22 (Jun 28, 2013)

I live in Weippe... The climate here is about the same as Sandpoint. I helped hive a swarm about a week ago. Some swarms here are from mismanaged hives but most are from feral colonies and usually only occur in late June or early July.


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

Anthony, I always get calls for swarm removals and hive removals from Barns, sheds, houses. It takes a while to pull a hive out of structures. Last fall in october we rescued a hive in post falls. It was inside of a sprinkler box. It was a very easy removal otherwise I wouldn't have messed with it.


----------



## whiskers (Aug 28, 2011)

Consider that the summer day length is longer in the north. The difference between Washington DC and Toronto on the solstice is about 1 1/2 hours. That's a lot more trips from the hive to the flowers.
Bill


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Well I went ahead and hung a 5 frame wax nuc with comb in it. Strapped it to a tree on my property and put some LGO in it. I'm thinking about that swarm commander more.

Ruben, is the removal a service you provide or is it just something people have come to know because of your history in the area? I suppose I should start networking with the local emergency services about my willingness to remove honeybees. I still keep in touch with a few guys at the fire dept. from my volunteering days.


----------



## Reef Resiner (Jun 9, 2015)

Out in Northwest Oregon here. I would say yeah it probably sucks a lot more as far as the swarm window season goes since it normally rains for 80% of the year. But they are definitely here. Last year I was called out to a bee tree for a "wild" swarm removal. So far this year I've removed 2 swarms. No calls for swarm removals, all trapped. First Swarm was April 18th. Second was today. Best of luck to all you out there swarm hunting! Cheers!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

hex0rz said:


> Well I went ahead and hung a 5 frame wax nuc with comb in it. Strapped it to a tree on my property and put some LGO in it. I'm thinking about that swarm commander more.
> 
> Ruben, is the removal a service you provide or is it just something people have come to know because of your history in the area? I suppose I should start networking with the local emergency services about my willingness to remove honeybees. I still keep in touch with a few guys at the fire dept. from my volunteering days.


Used to be that my website had a swarm removal page. I got overwhelmed with calls. Many were in the N Idaho/cda area. I could redirect ppl if you want me to. I still get calls even though I removed that page on my website. Reason why I collected hives is because I was in pursuit of some adapted genetics.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

Hmm, I think your turning me onto something here!

I'd like to increase my apiary! Sounds like a great way to start making that happen!

I've got so many people wanting bees on their property, I just don't have enough to do it with!


----------



## crmauch (Mar 3, 2016)

RAK said:


> Used to be that my website had a swarm removal page. I got overwhelmed with calls. Many were in the N Idaho/cda area. I could redirect ppl if you want me to. I still get calls even though I removed that page on my website. Reason why I collected hives is because I was in pursuit of some adapted genetics.


Did the adapted genetics work for you?


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I have lived in this area for 45 years. Saw 1 swarm being captured by a beekeeper in a parking lot. and knew of one cut out that at that time I could do nothing about. Then I got bees. in the past 4 years I have seen dozens of both and heard about many many more. I get on average 3 swarms a year within walking distance of my house. I have also learned a lot of people in my neighborhood have back yard hives. A lot more going on than I ever expected.


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

https://spokane.craigslist.org/search/sss?query=swarm&sort=rel

Looks like there's some desperate people... Even one willing to pay!


----------



## RAK (May 2, 2010)

crmauch said:


> Did the adapted genetics work for you?


Not really. My best genetics come from reputable AI queen breeders. Bees adapt anywhere withing days. Genetics are a lot more than living in certain environments,


----------



## hex0rz (Jan 14, 2014)

RAK said:


> Not really. My best genetics come from reputable AI queen breeders. Bees adapt anywhere withing days. Genetics are a lot more than living in certain environments,


You must have thought how weird I was to request of you for your local overwintered stock, then!


----------



## rsjohnson2u (Apr 23, 2012)

To your original point: I live in NW Washington, one hour south of the Canadian border, and yes, I think MOST swarms here are from mismanaged or under managed hives. There are very few feral bee tress known here. The majority of swarms here are from hobbyist hives or commercial hives that aren't split in time after returning from CA fattened on almond pollen. Two friends who run commercial hives capture 50+ swarms a year (90% from their own hives). Keep in mind, they're splitting hives in April for increase and swarm prevention already.
My neighbor, 2 blocks away, had 4 swarms issue from her two backyard hives last spring. She admittedly likes having bees, but is "intimidated" (her word) to get in the hives.
I recovered my first swarm 5/6. Issued from a commercial hive on cabbage seed. The homeowner called the hive's owner (4000-6000 hives in our county), who declined to come retrieve it.
Rob


----------



## bilder (Oct 7, 2012)

I live in a sparsely populated area along the Oregon coast and get more swarm calls than I can handle each year.

Just caught my first swarm of the year a couple weeks ago. Bees moved into a pallet of potting soil at work. Was a pain in the rear to get them out. Each seam between the bags of dirt was full of bees. Took a long time to take the pallet apart bag by bag without smashing the bees as I went. 

But yes, there are lots of swarms to be had in the PNW. I turn down more calls than I accept due to timing and lack of hives.


----------

